# Please help us ID



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, can someone please help us to ID our mystery mantids (male &amp; female) - we are stuck (and the guy we bought them from is a lovely man but an alcoholic and cant remember wnere he got them from...just our luck).

We think she is a Sphodromantis sp or a Hierodula sp from our research.

















First two images are our male and the third one is our female. If you need further images of them we will try with our rubbish camera.

Fingers crossed &amp; thanks


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm guessing a Sphodromantis sp.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say sphodromantis , judging by the large white spots and speckled wings. I may not be right though.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say sphodromantis , judging by the large white spots and speckled wings. I may not be right though.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> I'm guessing a Sphodromantis sp.


Yep


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with Ismart.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Great, thanks for all the help....as a result we have done some more research...do you think they are sphodromantis gastrica? We think this because of the 3 yellow marks on the coxa.

We have looked at so many pictures of mantids that we will be dreaming of them tonight!!!

:blink:


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Guy said:


> Great, thanks for all the help....as a result we have done some more research...do you think they are sphodromantis gastrica? We think this because of the 3 yellow marks on the coxa.We have looked at so many pictures of mantids that we will be dreaming of them tonight!!!
> 
> :blink:


Probably lineola or viridis as those were the most common. I like them but I rarely see them here anymore.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 29, 2009)

Seems viridis is the consensus, its great to get a conclusion. We are hoping to mate them next week, its our first attempt so we have read the recent post for advice and are hoping for success. They are lovely mantids, but we say that about all of them that we keep  

Thanks for everyones help, its much appreciated.


----------

